# Looking for a specific nylon choke collar



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I've googled the heck out of this and can't seem to find the place to buy it. It's a very thin nylon choke collar, similar to what some folks call a "dominant dog collar." One difference is that it doesn't have a ring on the end to attach a leash. The only ring is a tiny one that you double the cord through in order to make a loop to put the dog's head through. The other difference is that it has two nylon "thingies" on it - one that is on the end of the collar and one that floats on the collar. The one that floats on the collar can be adjusted to keep the collar high up around the dog's neck. 

If it isn't totally clear what I'm talking about, I can take a pic and post it. Just looking for a place to buy such a collar.

Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

This??? . . 

http://www.cesarsway.com/shop/Illusion-Dog-Collar-Leash-System


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope - it's just a simple nylon choke cord with those two plastic thingies on it. I'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a pic. Guess I could probably make this if I can't find it on-line.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Here's a pic. Guess I could probably make this if I can't find it on-line.


Hi Konnie,

Where did you see/obtain this thing from?
It looks like a combo nylon choke chain with a tab on the end that can be adjusted to keep the collar high on the neck?
It doesn't look like it would be too hard to duplicate, if you can't find one on line.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sure looks like homemade with prusik cord.....


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Thomas:
A friend lent it to me. She said somebody gave it to her. I'd like to buy one for me, and I have another friend who was interested in buying one. Yes, the plastic thingy is designed to keep the collar up behind the neck. It works beautifully.

I'll probably end up making it. Like you said, it doesn't look too tough to reproduce.


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this thing http://julius-k9.lt/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_36&products_id=51


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I think that would be pretty simple to make. Those are just kids shoe lace parts or for tying up rain jackets and the like. I'm sure you could just bring the collar into a shoe maker and they would have the parts, that or a sewing supply store.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input, all!


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

You can buy them in the UK they'd probably ship them.

www.von-wolf.co.uk


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

That is a good idea...I am going to make one. I have a british slip lead, same idea, but that little thing would be great for "off leash ob" but still having options as an intermediate step. Going to use climbing accessory cord and toggles.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

An outdoor store such as REI will have both the cord and the cord locks.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Sure looks like homemade with prusik cord.....


it could almost certainly be replicated with p cord if thats not what this one is made from. looks just like p cord to me. 

you can get prusik cord for cheap online. i got some a while back from sierra trading post on closeout.

if you know any climbers they tend to have a lot of it on hand at all times because prusiks are an essential knot to know and when climbing having p cord could be the difference between dying and not. it wouldnt take a lot of p cord to make one of those. 

smaller diameter climbing rope would do well too...nothing bigger than 6.5-7mm i would think, but p cord would be lighter and better for a collar like what you're looking to recreate. 

i do not use the cord locks on any of my products, but i bet they could be found at an outdoor supply store or at a sewing supply place.

I'd get small rope clamps to use on the end with the ring and either heat shrink tubing (electrical supply store) or some kind of really strong nylon reinforced tape to cover the clamp. buy clamps that are sized to the diameter of the p cord or rope. 

i make a lot of recycled climbing rope leashes for work and we use heavy wall 3:1 adhesive lined heat shrink for all the rope clamp covers. its kind of expensive unless purchased in bulk and you'd only need a couple of inches to cover that clamp. if you want to use the HS tubing be sure to get an adhesive lined tubing as the non lined tubing wont seal as good around the rope clamps, thus leaving the clamps exposed to the elements. dont buy a "heat shrink" specific heat gun...bunch of marketing BS. we put together alot of our recycled climbing rope leads using the $20 heat guns for stripping paint available at all big box hardware stores.

if you run into trouble sourcing rope clamps or heat shrink tubing send me a pm...I put together at least 50 of the recycled climbing rope leads at work every week and have good soruces for rope clamps, heat shrink tubing, hardware (snap bolts or rings).


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

chris haynie said:


> it could almost certainly be replicated with p cord if thats not what this one is made from. looks just like p cord to me.
> 
> you can get prusik cord for cheap online. i got some a while back from sierra trading post on closeout.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be hanging off anything that fits a jacket toggle on it personally. I think we are talking a little smaller diameter than what is used for prusiks in these parts anyway.... Maybe just semantics...

Look for it to be called utility/accessory or even parachute depending on where you buy from.
Like Lou said...REI is a good bet...here are some toggles:
http://www.rei.com/product/612217

Any store that carries climbing stuff will do.

I would just make sure if you buy the toggles and cord online that you ensure that the toggle will fit on the diameter of cord you purchase.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm making a couple right now I'm going to make it a little bit different and have Konnie check them out. 

I've sourced all the parts needed as stated by Chris. Static cord from a climbing store, the cord lock and grab handle at a sewing supply store, the ring at an equestrian place and the heat shrink from an electronics wholesaler.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I wouldn't be hanging off anything that fits a jacket toggle on it personally. I think we are talking a little smaller diameter than what is used for prusiks in these parts anyway.... Maybe just semantics...
> 
> Look for it to be called utility/accessory or even parachute depending on where you buy from.
> Like Lou said...REI is a good bet...here are some toggles:
> ...


 
Good point Jennifer but in this use it doesn't have to carry any weight. It's just to keep it high on the neck.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Good point Jennifer but in this use it doesn't have to carry any weight. It's just to keep it high on the neck.



That was my point exactly. The cord used to make prusiks is too thick for this application and not what is in Konnie's picture. For this project you want the kind of cord that is not designed to carry a climbers weight. It will be a much smaller diameter and will NOT be called prusik cord.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'm making a couple right now I'm going to make it a little bit different and have Konnie check them out.
> 
> I've sourced all the parts needed as stated by Chris. Static cord from a climbing store, the cord lock and grab handle at a sewing supply store, the ring at an equestrian place and the heat shrink from an electronics wholesaler.


K....since you already have the stuff...wanna make me one too[-o<


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotcha! My bad! 
I was thinking you were talking about the one in the pic.  :grin:  :grin: ..Nevermind! :wink:


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Konnie,

I know what you're talking about because I have one too.
I got mine from Roy Sorenson he deals WT Metal dog trailers/boxes and carries a lot of training equipment: Bende/Sporthunde/and others. His inventory changes from time to time, so you'll have to contact him to find out what is available. 

Some of the collars come with and without the little nylon end piece (shown in one of the other links). When I purchased mine, he had both kinds.

Here is his info:

WT-Metall
1 Lufberry Avenue
New Brunswick, NJ 08701
PHONE: (732) 249-5145

E-mail us: [email protected]


Good Luck!
Julie


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah jennifers right..afer i looked at it again it appears to be smaller the prusik cord. probably parachute cord as she stated. that is also easy to find and cheap. either way as long as you size your clamps and toggles to match the cord you'll be good to go. i dont think that using actual prsuik cord would make it to heavy to function but then again i have never personally used one. 

geoff, 
when you get that heat shrink from the electrical supply places it is pricey. they tend to sell in pre cut lengths to use as a cover for direct burial cable splices or connections. i have found the best deal from the electrical places to by on the paladin brand. its the same as the 3m stuff but cost like 25% less in my area. we get enough of it now to purchase direct from a manufacturer who produces for both 3m and palladin, it is much less $$ from these guys and they dont make you order amillion dollars at once to get a decent price, minimum order is 4 feet and its far less $$ than you'd think. if you get to making a bunch of them PM me and i give the in vendor infor for the tubing. heck i might even get you to sell me a few of them to try out. 
-chris


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The heat shrink I get Chris is actually pretty cheap. I can get it in all sorts of colours too.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> K....since you already have the stuff...wanna make me one too[-o<



Well I only got enough parts for 2 at this point. But yes I will once Konnie gives the prototypes the thumbs up.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

where are getting the HS? can you send me a link via pm? thanks,
chris


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> I've googled the heck out of this and can't seem to find the place to buy it. It's a very thin nylon choke collar, similar to what some folks call a "dominant dog collar." One difference is that it doesn't have a ring on the end to attach a leash. The only ring is a tiny one that you double the cord through in order to make a loop to put the dog's head through. The other difference is that it has two nylon "thingies" on it - one that is on the end of the collar and one that floats on the collar. The one that floats on the collar can be adjusted to keep the collar high up around the dog's neck.
> 
> If it isn't totally clear what I'm talking about, I can take a pic and post it. Just looking for a place to buy such a collar.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a couple hundred in stock. PM me with size (exact size of the dog's neck) and color (red or blue).

Mine are excellent for working with handler aggressive dogs. I used another company's "dominant dog" collar and was injured twice when the collar failed when the dog I was working with attacked me. I designed a collar that does not have that flaw!!

My collar is very thin, but double thick, so it is very strong. I've used one on a Great Dane with no issue. 

I'll post a photo later when I get home.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I've been making these for personal use for the last 3 years. (The top one)

The reason I use the clasp for the small ring is because I work with a lot of aggressive dogs who will not allow a collar to be slipped over the head but will allow a collar to be wrapped around and clipped. Otherwise I have some without the clasp as well.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pic, Howard. So, that metal piece that binds the rope to itself (where it attaches to the larger ring and also to that clasp) is pretty sturdy? That's one thing I worried about with the collar I have. It wouldn't be fun to have the darn thing come apart at an "inopportune" moment.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I finished both collars to show Konnie tomorrow. I couldn't find quick enough a smaller slider ring I ran out of time doing my running around today so I used a 3/8" clip like Howard's picture. With the 5mm static climbing line that I used still slips back and forth easily and natural. As well without the ring using the clip you still have that option to clip declip, so for those situations like Howard described it may be an improvement. I'll let Konnie be the judge though. 

The only thing that was a PITA was getting the knot to look presentable while still having the collar functioning smooth. The next ones I'd like to sew the static line over upon itself and then cover it with heat shrink. Right now I used a light stainless wire to secure then cover with HS. I was reefing on it pretty hard but I think sewing would be the way to roll with the next ones.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

The heat shrink bands WILL bind up the collar at exactly the wrong moment. (I have scars to prove it!)


----------

